# Outcast



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

I just wanted to recommend them to everyone looking to purchase any firearms. I've seen a few commenting that you can't beat Walmart or Bud's online prices, but I recently purchased a rifle and handgun and they were equal to Bud's price on one and actually 20 dollars cheaper on the other. They special ordered the rifle and had it in a few days. I did not have to ask them to price match because they were already competitively priced. 

They were very friendly and helpful as well. I have always purchased my fishing gear from them and enjoy their big spring sale, so I figure why not buy my guns from them to. Great price and service from a local business, why send our hard earned dollars out of town?


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

you are right about that !!!!! and yes very helpful and eager to serve !!!!!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I had no idea outcast sold guns? Ill be headed that way tomorrow!


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

aaronious45 said:


> I had no idea outcast sold guns? Ill be headed that way tomorrow!


http://www.outcastguns.com/


----------



## Dakasan (Oct 30, 2011)

over the years I never thought to look there for a Firearm.Then last year
I noticed they sold Guns.I have purchased two and they were lower than
the other store's.They only handle top of the line products and are
some of the nicest people to deal with.They treat my Wife as if she isn't
an idot like some places.A great place to do business with.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

bama99 said:


> http://www.outcastguns.com/


Nice


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Tony, fink, and Judson are great to deal with and are great friends!


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Had no idea they sold firearms and accessories. A quick look thru their on line catalog showed several items I need right now. Time to take a little trip! Thanks for the post!


----------

